
YC Jamglue's Growth and Scaling - unfoldedorigami
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/04/jamglues_growth.html
======
mynameishere
Pretty neat app. Seems like a lot of the material depends upon multiple,
overlapping copyright violations, however. The licensing sort of adds insult
to that:

<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/2.5/>

[quote] You are free: to Share Â to copy, distribute and transmit the work
[/quote]

...umm. Not really.

